# Hard Disk Error



## okidusa (May 17, 2002)

I have a computer that is an HP all in 1, a blue screen comes up that said Hard Disk Error. Please run the hard Disk test in system dagnostics
Hard Disk 2 (3F2)
F2 - System Diagnostics
It did this a few days ago and I unpluged it overnight and the next day it started and ran for a few days. Now it has done it and unplugging didn't help. I can't do anything on it.
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like HP maybe using the SMART info from the HDD and flagging thats its failing 
OR
its simply failed 

what message do you get when you try and boot?

you probably going to have to replace the harddrive and re-install windows and restore your data from a backup


----------



## okidusa (May 17, 2002)

When it booted up all I got was the blue box with that message in it,but just now I turned it on and before it came on I hit the F2 button and it came on. Maybe I should not turn it off.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Unless the HP is incorrectly reporting a HDD failure, if you leave it on, it will just fail at some point 
time to make sure you have everything backedup and a replacement drive

http://www.howtogeek.com/134735/how-to-see-if-your-hard-drive-is-dying/
see the section
Checking S.M.A.R.T. Without Third-Party Tools


----------



## okidusa (May 17, 2002)

Thanks I will check it out..


----------



## okidusa (May 17, 2002)

Computer still running, can turn it off at night. Don't know what I did but all good for now.


----------

